# Compensation for tech cleaning out trucks?



## HVACLife (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey you guys, I was wondering what the general consensus or practice is of compensation for technicians cleaning out their trucks?

Should they be on the clock if they decide to clean it out at the office? Should they be compensated for cleaning it out at home? Or should there be no compensation at all?

Would love to know your thoughts.

Thank you!


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

You must decide all costs before visitng.


----------

